# Trying for 8 yrs, 2nd baby with diff man-10yrs later Jack then nat bfp!



## Faithope

Hello ladies

My story-I was 19 and on the pill, met a man in a night club, we went on a couple of dates, I stopped taking the pill, was pregnant 2 weeks later with twins (although I didn't know this until later). I bleed at 8 weeks, afew weeks later after a scan was told one twin had died  but I went on to have my DS who is 13 in 3 months time.

I was on my own as a single parent from 4 months pregnant as the relationship didn't work out. For 4 years I bought up my DS as a single mum then a girls night out changed my life-I met the man who would become my husband 

We had a casual relationship that was on and off for 5 years (I was all responsible and grown up, DH was not ) We didn't have regular sex so didn't use contraception after the first year together. Then after a serious heart to heart about what we both wanted for our relationship and what I wanted for my DS, my DH moved in with us-3 years ago. From the first day he moved in we discussed trying for a baby as I am not getting any younger. So we did. Nothing. So we bought a fertility monitor, conceive plus, vitamins and  every other day for 19 months  Then DH (DP as he was then) asked me to marry him on Christmas day 2009, in Feb 2010 I found out I was pregnant. Overjoyed doesn't even cover how we felt. I felt like the luckiest girl in the world-marrying the man i love, having his baby and my DS would have a sibling. Our world came crashing down when I started bleeding a month later. We had a scan at EPU and saw our baby and a flickering heartbeat, but I knew something wasn't right but tried to be positive. 3 days later our baby had gone 

We waited until the following month then TTC. Here I am a year later and again, nothing. WE have had tests done, DH sperm counts have got lower and worsening motility. I have been diagnosed as PCO sufferer and my DS is going to be a teenager in 3 months.

We are going for IVF in 2months time. I am worried that I am doing the right thing. The age gap is HUGE. DS is an amazing child who has grown into exactly what I had hoped. I am a great mum so why am I being punished??

Sorry this is more like an essay than a post but it's been on my mind for years. Any positive stories or words of wisdom would be great 

Much love xx


----------



## peachypam

Faithope...don't lose heart.As you can see from my signature...I'm 36 with 2 kids from previous marriage (conceived very quickly)My fiance and I tried for 2 years and after numerous tests found out he has low count and motility issues.I'm fine apart from I'm not getting any younger!!!Obviously you are having to pay for treatment as you already have your son?Ours has cost around £5000 so far.Going for EC tommorow.Fingers crossed.I'd love to have a child with my lovely fiance..he really deserves it.As for the age gap...my dd will be nearly 15 if I get pregnant this cycle!Who cares?It really doesn't matter.Good luck with everything.

Peachpamxxx


----------



## Faithope

*Peachypam*  thanks so much for your reply to my post, I am glad I am not alone and your  attitude is great! 

Good Luck for EC tomorrow, will be thinkng of you, let me know how it all goes 

Yes we are paying for our TX  at around £5,000 same as you, we are saving like mad... just hope it works....      

Faithope xxx


----------



## Angel129

Hi faithope!

Just wanted to say that after 4 years of trying with my 2nd husband we finally were blessed to have our DS. There is a 12 year gap between my 2 DSs. My oldest is 14 and adores my younger DS! My younger DS worships my older DS! Although it wasn't the way we would have planned it, we could not be luckier! We coped with the cards we were dealt. Sometimes what we didn't plan for is better than anything we could have wished for. 

Good luck,

Angie


----------



## Faithope

*Angel129*  Ah thank you so much  Its great to hear other peoples stories-I know my DS will make a brilliant big brother  I saw myself with 3 kids, all 2 years apart-how naive was I!! Like you say though, we can't plan these things and have to go with what we are given  xxx


----------



## bubblicous

faithope - welcome to the board     


only you can really know if your doing the right thing but from what you have wrote id say you were it sounds like both you and your dh want a baby and i   that you get one    


please dont think you are being punished you are not god knows why infertility happens and secondary infertility is just as bad a primary infertility and i know how frustrating it is as you can see from my signature i have suffered from secondary infertility too and i know how horrible it is and how annoyed you become at yourself as being pregnant is something your body has done before successfully but for some reason wont do again 


i want you to know your not alone and there is light at the end of the tunnel 


i wish you lots of luck with your treatment


----------



## Faithope

*bubblicous* Thanks you so much for your kind words-you are right, DH and I are so wanting a baby of our own. We came so close and had it cruely taken away  I have read your posts before so know that you know how it feels  Congratulations on your pregnancy, I hope I have a happy ending too  xx


----------



## bubblicous

faithope - i wish you every success in your tx      lots of pma coming your way


----------



## criverisland

Hiya, sorry to hear you have had a bad time, but stay hopefull because miracles do happen. Me and my partner have been trying for four years and i also have son from previous relationship who is now 14. I was told after my Lapoproscopy that i had blocked tubes and needed IVF, we then later found out that my partner has low count and motility! so they have said we need ICSI. I thought why us!  were due to start ICSI injections 16th of november. Were trying to stay hopefull but rearlise that we may need more than one cycle. I hope all goes well for you and im sure you will have another little one in no time at all  .
Please stay in conatct and let me know how everything goes for you.

Claire


----------



## Faithope

*criverisland* Thank you for taking the time to read my story and thanks for the good luck wishes. We are going for FET in January so hoping my miracle shows up in 2012  Good luck to you too hun, let me know how things go for you too


----------



## Jooles68

Hi Faithope


I am pregnant with my second child.  My daughter is 13, and to be honest I really only wanted a maximum gap of 10 years but it just hasn't happened that way.  You can't plan these things!  I had tried for 7 years for a second child and I eventually gave up and then suddenly at 43 I found myself pregnant naturally!


You are still young, so you have time on your side.  Your son will be glad to have a sibling whatever the age gap.  My daughter thinks it's great and now she is becoming more independent I will be able to spend quality time bringing up another child.


Jooles


----------



## Faithope

*Jooles68* Thank you so much for your reply  and big  on your BFP. You are right, my DS will be happy I think with whatever gets thrown at him so to speak. i am gutted our ICSI didn't result in BFP but hoping our FET results in a BFP  I do think that having a baby now would be perfect as i would be able to have the best of both worlds-DS is old enough to help and I get to have baby all to myself while hes at school...  it happens xxx I hope that one day soon I can update this thread.......


----------



## Faithope

Still waiting to update this thread  

I had ICSI in the summer which resulted in BFN   we are now going for FET, have 3 frosties to use. I really hope 2012 will be our year, DS will be turning 14, I am turning 34 in Feb...


----------



## bubblicous

faithope - sorry to hear about your bfn      fingers crossed 2012 is an amzing year for you and you get your bfp


----------



## Faithope

thanks *bubblicous*


----------



## Faithope

So another update-ET is on thursday........           

Please please let this be our time xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hi faithhope, very similar to me. I have a DS from a prev relationship, happened by accident i was on the pill, he didn't want to know and said he wasn't his (charming!!) changed his mind about 6 months ago but i moved on a long time before that and now have a wonderful DH. my DH is wonderful with my DS and we are really one very happy family, with one little thing missing, another child. After a year we went to the GP and to my suprise DH is fine and it's me with the problems!! I have high LH and low FSH and possibly PCOS and feeling so down about it. DH very supportive but everyone around me getting pregnant!! 

bubblicious- so glad you said secondary is as bad as primary. have so many people telling me i'm blessed to have one,but it doesn't fill the aching hole in my heart for another child. i feel so incomplete.

angel129, i am getting so saddened and stressed by the age gap so it's wonderful to hear despite having a huge age gap your children get on so well.

Faithhope, wishing you all the best in the word, good luck on thursday xx


----------



## Faithope

*2ndtimeround* Thanks for your good luck wishes-I am PUPO with 2 blasts on board, just praying they stick around!! Have 1 frostie in the freezer still  I know how you feel, if you want to PM anytime then I will be around to offer support 

OTD is in a week  that I am pregnant.......

Will update this thread next week xxx


----------



## Faithope

So I got that longed awaited BFP, lasted all of 2 days   seems I am experiancing a chemical pregnancy, had told DS aswell, then had to tell him it looks like its not happening again. My stupid body is making my DS an only child


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Oh hun     i'm so so sorry to hear that. Don't give up just yet but try to focus on your DS and realise how much love and undivided attention you're able to give him. try and do something lovely with your family this weekend. thinking of you. i don't really have words, i've never been very good with words, but just wishing you lots of positive thoughts and energy, but also a time to grieve. I haven't had a false BFP before but every period feels like a miscarriage as ridiculous as that may sound it's like another chance lost. hope you're ok xxxxx


----------



## Faithope

Today is our Follow-up-so fed up with being robbed of our early pregnancy scans that we pay for, instead we have to have follow-ups   I doubt they will have the answers but I live in hope (just)


----------



## nevergiveup1

Faithhope

My DD was 15 when I had my next DD and if all goes according to plan with this pregnancy she will turn 18 2 months after the babies are born. She LOVES being a big sister. Sometimes things take longer to get there, but they are wonderful when they do.

Good luck, I really hope that you have your much wanted baby soon!!


----------



## Faithope

*nevergiveup1*  Thank you so much 

We are going through FET again next month, for our last frostie, then ICSI in jan 2013 as we need to find £6,200. So unfair.


----------



## Faithope

Going to a recurrent Miscarriage clinic in 2 weeks-  have answers for us....


----------



## Angel129

G/L Faithope I hope they have some answers for you. Really thinking of you and   for positive news!


----------



## Faithope

*Angel129*  thank you, I will update this thread with what happened  Thank you for thinking of me  xxx


----------



## Faithope

So heres my update...

I must say that going to an NHS hospital on a Saturday is so much nicer, so quiet   So we saw a doctor who works at our fertility clinic, so that was good. He didn't ask our history-he had my very full folder of notes in front of him   He said that they will test for Thrombilphilia, re-do my LH, FSH, Prolactin etc, Karyotyping done on me and DH. He said theres no need for a scan because we are already at the fertility unit and have had plenty of scans which would have shown any abnormalities. So have to have these bloods done between CD2-5, so we are looking at 28th May ish. I asked about going for FET and he said absolutely NO-not until all investigations have been done. So no FET until at least July. The blood work can take up to 8 weeks but he said more likely 3 weeks. We will recieve a letter, then act upon what it says. He said that we can call the fertility clinic at any time and speak to them if we have questions, or call the hospital, as they will have my notes at both. He gave us a 30% chance of our last Blast to get a BFP   thats not good is it?  

He gave us some information about MC's and possible causes. If we are lucky enough to get another BFP, then we will be well cared for by the hospital-we will have weekly scans from 7 weeks, will be seen by the Early Pregnancy team and thats very reassuring  

So all we need to do now is get pregnant


----------



## Angel129

Sounds like you had a wonderful appointment! Very thorough and a path forward. That always made me feel hopeful!


----------



## Faithope

*Still awaiting MC blood test results* 

Really want to get started on more TX, fed up with all this waiting 

DS is now 14 years old, I'm 34 and feel like time is running out


----------



## Faithope

*MC Test results Back* 

All clear and normal  So on to FET number 2, third TX. Going to Spain in 3 weeks then AF is due around 29th August and D/R 21 after that, so OTD should the embie thaw out ok, October.

 that this is our time, I'm not getting any younger and DS is so growing up


----------



## galprincess

FaithHope 
I dont usually post over here i have a DS 10(natural) and a DS2 (icsi) i want to wish you loads of luck i had my eldest DS when i was 17 i had been with his daddy since i was 14 and 1 night we conceived our son our relationship broke down shortly after DS was born i met the man of my dreams when DS was 3 months old we fell in love and although not married yet it took us almost 9 years to get DS2 after 3 miscarriages and now we are pregnant from last icsi it can and does happen im rooting for you and the age gap makes no odd my big bro and sis were 14 and 13 when i was born


----------



## Faithope

*galprincess*  Thank you so much for posting here-it really does make a difference to know that miracles do happen  I will keep updating this thread as I think not only does it help me, but others too and its great to hear good stories just like your's. Congrats on your BFP hun  I am starting FET in a month  this one works and we get a take home baby


----------



## Faithope

*9 Days into D/R for FET*

 That this cycle brings our long awaited sticky BFP.....have been living with DH for over 4 years now and still no baby...


----------



## Faithope

*8dp 5dt*  that OTD brings a BFP


----------



## Angel129

G/L Faithope!


----------



## Faithope

thanks *Angel129*


----------



## Faithope

BFN   DS is 14 years old, am I being selfish wanting to have another baby? Am I being punished? Fed up


----------



## Angel129

I'm very sorry to see this Faithope. I really was hoping this was your time. 

If you are selfish than so am I. My oldest DS is 15(16 in Jan) and we are adopting a little girl in the new year. Your time will come and your babies will LOVE eachother! Mine are best buds and drive us crazy running around the house and in eachother's pockets. Yours will be too!  

Take care of yourself. I can't wait to hear the good news I know is coming!

Angiexxx


----------



## Faithope

Thank you xxx


----------



## Faithope

*ICSI NUMBER 2*

Please pray and send vibes our way  We are doing it all again in the hope that we can make our dream a reality


----------



## Angel129

Really, really, really hope it works! Everything crossed for you!


----------



## Faithope

Thank you so much *Angel*  I will keep this updated as and when things happen  How are you doing? xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Faithope, all the best thinking of you! I know it's a tough journey. got everything crossed for you. I'm now midcycle ivf as well. feels like it's taken us forever to get here


----------



## Faithope

*2ndtimeround*  thank you and also good luck for this cycle for you! xx


----------



## Faithope

I have 2 blasts on board and now on the dreaded 2ww.. also have 2 frosties, surely out of these 4 we get our long for sibling for DS??


----------



## Snowfallz

I hope you have good results after all this wait! It took us 2.5 years for my 1st baby. We're working on the third child but I don't feel as positive about the procedures with a low egg count. I'm tyring only 2 more times and might do DE next year -not sure.  Just keep yourself busy so time flies. Sounds good on your end  .


----------



## Angel129

What an amazing crop you have! I hope this is the one    Can't wait to hear your news!


----------



## Faithope

thank you *Snowfallz and Angel*


----------



## Faithope

So the ICSI cycle is over and my BFP journey begins    

I have tested 2 days early, OTD is tomorrow but OHSS came back and I got 'pregnant 2-3' on the digi  

Now I just need it to stick and I would LOVE  a 6 week scan rather than a follow up thank you ta very muchly...

Will keep this thread updated, whatever the outcome.

xxx


----------



## Angel129

YAY!  SO EXCITED FOR YOU!   FOR AN EARLY SCAN FOR YOU! WONDERFUL NEWS!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Faithhope that's wonderful news congratulations!!!! Looking forward to hearing about your 6 week scan.

Good news here too, ivf worked and i'm expecting a second bundle of joy in October, i'm 12 weeks today. 12 week scan on Thursday then I can really relax!


----------



## Faithope

*2ndtimeround*  congratulations hun! I have to wait until I am 7 weeks, so 2 weeks to go. How did you find the wait? I am going nuts 

*Angel*  thanks  means alot xx

Scared beyond scared but I am further on this time than the two FET's which ended in Chemicals     this BFP is here to stay. I feel sick, have sore boobs on and off, wee in the night for the first time last night and can't stand to smell sweet things 

xxx


----------



## Faithope

So we are having Twins


----------



## wendycat

Congratulations!


----------



## Faithope

*wendycat*  thank you, have a long way to go before the safe zone but I need to be positive as I have spent 3 weeks panicking and I have been miserable. What will be, will be, I will never get this time back so am making the most of being pregnant with twins


----------



## bundles

Faithope Congratulations, that's great news   keeping everything crossed for you  
xx


----------



## Angel129

I was thinking of you yesterday and hoping you had wonderful news and you DO!  So, so happy for you!!!


----------



## Faithope

thank you both   xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Faithhope congratulations!!! wonderful news! Make sure you take extra good care of yourself with two bubbas on board! Hope you're feeling well.


----------



## Faithope

*2ndtimeround* I feel as sick a dog and I love it   I am off work and doing a lot of sitting on my bum  when I do walk anywhere I get so tired and worn out-that's because I haven't been at work for over a month and work is manic for me. Just very nervous of MC but surely after all we have been through we get a long awaited break from all that


----------



## Faithope

*Update*

Had the 7 week scan, showed twins, however, when we had another scan, twin one hadn't made it  But twin 2 had grown and is bang on size for dates. We still have a little way to go as I am only 9 weeks 3 days but  there's a god and that he is letting us keep this precious baby.


----------



## Faithope

Wanted to update..

I am now 19 weeks pregnant and things are progressing as they should be. We are expecting another boy and I am so excited!! I have never wished summer to hurry up and go  

Didn't think I would be able to post such lovely news after all the awful things that happened along the way but here we are   I am so glad we stuck at it and realised our dream at long last. I know we have a fair way to go, am praying this baby is for keeps xxx


----------



## fififi

Faithhope - not sure how I ended up seeing your post as clicked on totally different thread (  !!!!) but am delighted I did and discovered your fantastic update.
HUGE HUGE congratulations to you and I'm so thrilled that you're nearly 20 weeks already and your little man is going strong.

PS. I've just been matched with a donor so hoping Sept/Oct will be the time for me at last too


----------



## Faithope

*fififi*  thank you Hun and wonderful news on you doing TX again. I will keep an eye out for your updates-where do you post these days? Hope you are keeping well? Xxx


----------



## artist_mum

hi
also don't know how i ended up on your post! But many congrats and hope all continues to go well for you with your pregnancy. It's encouraging to see people having success, thanks for telling your story.

And good luck *fififi* with yours 

Helen x
(aka Roxy!)


----------



## Faithope

*artist_mum* thank you


----------



## Faithope

and so my story has a happy ending after so much heartache..

Where do I even start??        My birth story follows so be warned it's not like the Nativity...  

My due date was the 17th December. I had a feeling I would give birth early  

So Friday the 6th December, I spent the day cleaning-as in cleaning the cooker inside out (who cleans cookers??) and cleaned anything that didn't move.. I felt really good and baby was as active as ever.

Spent the evening chilling out on the sofa watching Robbie Williams on TV. DH was at work until very late. We went to bed as soon as he came in.

I had a dream that I was contracting, had 3 of them that made me wince. Then I woke to go for my nightly wee. Well as I sat up I had a contraction-so the ones I dreamt, I hadn't  

I woke DH and said we need to get the iPad out (as we had a pregnancy app that timed contractions-a life saver by the way!) and he asked why. I said I needed to time the pain I was having. He shot up and said 'really?' so I said yes. He got it sorted and I had a couple at 7 minutes apart that lasted 1 and a half minutes long. I knew this was the real deal. We continued to time them. They got to 5 minutes apart. I went to the loo and had a streak of plug and I mean a streak, it was tiny. Again, this confirmed that baby was on his way.

I shouted to DH that I was in labour. I went back to the bedroom and DH said get back into bed and see how I am in the morning      Erm, then had to point out I was having pains. He asked if it hurt? If I had the energy to punch him, I would have!!

I told him to get my notes and we needed to ring the hospital. Which I did   How I managed to have a chat while in labour was beyond me  

They told me to go straight in. We rang a taxi and warned them that I was in early labour (slight porkie) and was this OK, they were fine with it. Got DS up and we were all dressed in 10 minutes.

Got to hosptial and was assessed by a midwife. She said I was 4cm dilated and we needed to get to the birthing room (you're not kidding   ) Once on the bed I was 7cm and all systems go.

I was meant to have an epidural due to my heart but begged to carry on with the gas and air. They let me but warned me that I would need a spinal if things got rough,.

I felt the pushing and it felt so good to know that with each push, it was a push closer to meeting our longed for baby. Then I got told that baby was starting to get stressed and my pushing time limit had almost finished and I would need to help to get him out. My waters broke on there own. I had an episiotomy and they got the forceps out   In the next push, Baby Jack was out-with the cord wrapped around his neck and under his armpit, looped in his fingers. He cried when he came out and was handed straight onto me.

DH was amazing throughout the whole thing and even encouraged me while having to watch me scream through the pain of the crowning.

Then within afew minutes I started to feel unwell and saw dots in my eyes. Panic button was pressed, baby was taken from me and I was laid down. A bunch of drips were applied to my hands and arms. I lost 1 and a half litres of blood and the placenta came out with no warning. Blood all up the walls, across the floor. My uterus didn't contract properly and had to have more than 3 injections.

Once the bleeding slowed, I was stitched and bloody hell that hurt! even after local's in my lady bits. Had to use the gas and air again!

My BP went very low, my iron levels have gone very low and have had to had 3 IV infusions of Iron. I had fluid bags, lots of them to rehydrate me and needed more than 7 bottom tablets.

Baby Jack weighed 7lb 11.75oz, had apgar scores of 10, 10, 10   He is amazing and worth all the pain, the pain I am still learning to deal with.


So time to close this door as a new one has opened for me. I have my long awaited miracle


----------



## fififi

Wahhhhooooo!!!!

I just love a happy ending        

So pleased you've got the joy you deserve - though sorry to see it was a rather painful finale.

Enjoy the best Christmas ever


----------



## Angel129

So happy for you Faithope! What a wonderful Christmas it will be! Congratulations!


----------



## bundles

Yay Faithope, huge huge huge congratulations   & have a wonderful Xmas - like you wouldn't !
xx


----------



## Dory10

Congratulations ~ what a fab early Christmas pressie.  I love a happy ending!

Dory xxx


----------



## wendycat

I'm so happy for you that I am actually crying. Congratulations xxx


----------



## Faithope

O wendycat   thank you so much Hun   I hope you are doing ok? I know this time of year is very difficult for you more so than the rest of the year   thinking of you xxx


----------



## artist_mum

Just seen this, many congratulations and have a lovely 2014 with your new little man   xx


----------



## Faithope

A natural BFP 8 months after giving birth to Jack   

Had ascan yesterday which showed a sac, yolk sac and a heartbeat     all stays as it should and we become a family of 5  

xxxx


----------



## bundles

Awww congratulations Hun   I just love reading posts like this, it gives everyone hope. 

xx


----------



## Faithope

*Bundles*  thank you, I spent years on here, reading others stories and hanging on to hope. I hope my story help's other know that you never know what fate has to offer  I have had some negativity which shocked me from the very people that should be understanding of all things IF, but having said that I hope they realise that it can happen to any of us! I also got the vibe that as the baby dust landed on me once, how come I get to have another dusting. It's a shame but I am not letting it blighten my joy


----------



## artist_mum

lovely news!  Fate is funny like that    Good luck with everything xx


----------



## bundles

Faithope&J how sad that some people are so shallow. I've had no negativity so far but I must admit I did feel guilty about going again & being successful in the end. There is no rhyme nor reason to this IF lark  
Good luck for the rest of your pregnancy  
xx


----------



## Faithope

Thank you and congratulations on your BFP, mum at 50, better than being a Gran at 50   which is a possiblilty for me


----------



## oldermum2

Hi

What an amazing success story to read.  My hugest congratulations 

I'm 48 have two sons aged 10 and 18.
Been trying to have a child with my husband of five years but no luck yet.
Was pregnant at Xmas thru a donor egg cycle at serum in Athens but miscarried on my birthday.
Am currently in Athens on my own waiting to start fresh donor egg cycle with Genesis.
Missing my family like crazy.
Age is a state of mind.

Older mums are fantastic.

We are healthier, less selfish, patient, fascinated by our kids and savour life's every special moment.
I can't wait to become a mum again.

Feeling great.


----------



## Faithope

*Oldermum* I am so sorry for your loss  I have everything crossed that this cycle is THE one    You are right-us older mums are brilliant  Will look out for how you are doing xx


----------



## oldermum2

Thank you faith xxx


----------



## gabiladybird

Hello ladies,
Sorry to bomb in, I'm normally on a different forum but that's not for ranting, so I thought it'd be better placed here.
Same as some of you, TTC for 2 years now with new partner of 3 and a half years. Immense pressure as he doesn't have any kids and I have my baby. (ok, so he's 8, he's still a baby)
With ARGC, immune issues, taking Humira so everything's delayed and life's on hold.
OH is financing ICSI through inheritance and constantly worrying about what else he could be spending his money on. (new car, extension, holiday) Of course, he wants a baby more than anything else.
And here's where we are now:
Yesterday I rushed back from work with 5 minutes to spare before school pick-up. He was ready and waiting for me to drop my knickers (pardon the bluntness) as he has needs. I refused as i was in a rush, so he said I jeopardising the baby-making as I'd just ovulated a couple of days earlier and I should follow it up with more sex!? Needless to say, we had sex every day during OV. 
Then he had the cheeks to say that he ends up spending thousands on this because of my dysfunctioning body...
I haven't spoken to him since and I'm in pieces over what i'm going to do now. He can be so loving, when did he become so selfish? 
Does any of you get this kind of grief from your OH? All i hear is how much he wants a baby. I'm really drawing towards a 'let's break up and you can go and find someone younger and more fertile' but that'd be last resort. 
Is it just him?


----------



## Faithope

So we had a boy in April this year and here I am, 6 weeks and 3 days pregnant   from first writing this post when I joined, to now, never in my wildest dreams did I think that 4 years on I would have an ICSI miracle and two natural pregnancies   I a, so very blessed. I still have a way to go with this bfp but I have 3 beautiful boys. I am so happy. Mummy of 3 soon to be 4


----------



## fififi

Wow - what fab news .... bet you are having best Xmas ever!!!
Congratulations      

Hope your pregnancy goes well & I look forward to seeing your announcement in June/July xxx


----------



## Faithope

Being a mummy of 4 wasn't meant to be


----------



## Dory10

Really sorry to read this faithope    Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Faithope

Thank you dory


----------



## bundles

So sorry to hear this honey    

xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

So very sorry to read this Faithope   Do take care of yourself  

Grey xx


----------



## Angel129

I don't come on FF very much anymore, but just read this and wanted to say how sorry I am Faithope.   

Thinking of you


----------



## Faithope

Thank you xx Im 3 weeks past miscarrying my baby. I have spoken with several health professionals and will have a plan in place should I ever be lucky enough to have another natural bfp. I really hope so because I feel oddly empty at the moment. I know it wll pass and I have my boys to keep me busy. X


----------



## fififi

Glad there's plan for WHEN you next get another BFP but know that will be little consolation right now. Hope you are doing ok all things considered. Enjoy those lovely boys of yours & make most of their cuddles but equally allow yourself to be sad about the little one you've lost - he/she was very precious and it's so sad they didn't get to meet rest of their family


----------



## Faithope

Hi fififi and thank you   I hope you are doing ok and your dds keeping you busy   xx


----------



## fififi

I'm good thank you - youngest finally on up so having my first week with no hospital visits since mid May. Keep thinking I've missed an appointment. Feels odd but good at same time.
Take care hun xxx


----------



## Faithope

And lucky enough to get another natural BFP. I am 4+5 and really hope this one is a keeper x


----------



## fififi

Congratulations- I'll be crossing fingers & toes for you. Really hope this will be a joyful pregnancy & baby for you xxx


----------



## Faithope

Thanks so much *fififi*


----------



## Faithope

It was a keeper  

Baby Oliver entered the world in January. He is now 4 months old and delightful.

Never did I think that 6 years after writing this thread, that I would end up as a mum to 4. I am beyond grateful and I am finally content.

Thank you to those that posted here and gave me support, hope and kind words. best wishes xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

So pleased for you huni   Congrats  

Grey xx


----------



## Dory10

Wow lovely news congratulations   xx


----------



## fififi

Faithope - such lovely news. Congratulations.
You suffered a lot to get to this point so it's wonderful to know you're now a very busy mummy xxxx


----------



## Faithope

Thank you ladies xxxx

Very very busy indeed  but I wouldn't change a thing, not even my ICSI miracle having Autism. They are all beautiful little boys xxxx


----------



## bundles

Congratulations honey  

xx


----------



## miamiamo

Faithope -awesome news, massive congrats


----------



## Faithope

And then there were 5   well 7 weeks until we meet baby number 5, our first, and last, baby girl after 4 boys. 

I've been pregnant 10 times. So many losses and heartache. But my light at the end of the tunnel is almost here. 

I can't believe it. So very very lucky and not a day goes past when I don't know that.


----------



## fififi

Wow! Congratulations Faithope - amazing news.
Do update one she arrives & you're settled xxxxx


----------



## miamiamo

Faithope - amazing news, massive congrats


----------



## Faithope

Thank you  

Well she's here   baby Hannah arrived 14 days ago. She is beautiful and has slotted right in   

I never thought I'd get to be a mummy to more than 1 7 years ago. The journey ahead felt frightening and lonely. Now 7 years on I've been on one hell of a rollercoaster. It's surreal.

So very fortunate.


----------



## fififi

Congratulations - am sure baby Hannah will bring even more joy to your family xxxx


----------



## miamiamo

co signed with above, enjoy every moment xx


----------

